

Ask HN: Which hosting provider do you use and why? - techaddict009

I been seeing various hosting services like Digital Ocean, Linode, etc. But I am confused which one should I go with for the start. The app I am working on is in PHP and MySQL.<p>Can you share which hosting do you use and why?
======
jjude
I have been using webfaction[1] for the past 8 years. Happy with their fast
customer service. They have one-click install for most of the apps you would
need. If you are starting with web-hosting, check them out since getting
started will be easy with them. [1]:
[https://www.webfaction.com/](https://www.webfaction.com/)

